# My zoo photos



## Will2k (Apr 29, 2005)

*Here are some photos taken from Toronga Zoo In Sydney. Sometimes the bright sky and shade of an animals enclosure proved to be a problem to try and balance the two but they turned out quite well.

I couldnt wait all day for the animals to pose so it was hard getting a decent shot of some animals.

270 photos were taken on the day with my Kodak DX6490 and the battery still had life left in it, quite amazing really.*

*Baby Chimps*





*Camel with friends*





*Dingo*





*Elephant 1*





*Elephant 2*





*Galapagos Tortoise*





*Giraffe 1*





*Giraffe 2*





*Goat looking thing*





*Gorilla with a baby*





*Kangaroo relaxing in the sun*





*Baby Koala*





*Kodiak Bear*





*Kodiak Bear again*





*Komodo Dragon*





*Sunbaking Lizard*





*Merekat ( one of my favourite animals at the zoo! )*





*Bestest buddies ( Merekats again )*





*Mountain Goat*





*Pelican*





*
Red Panda ( couldnt wait all day for it to face the camera )*





*Rhinoceros ( goodluck getting that lazy thing to change position for a decent shot )*





*Zebra*





*Zebra closeup*





*Please dont mention "where are the big cats" because the Tigers were not in their enclosure for some reason and the Lions had the most pathetic enclosure out of all the animals so they couldnt be seen.

Needless to say i was very disappointed as they were the main animals i wanted to see*


----------



## spartan (Apr 29, 2005)

cool  shots  will,well  done !!!!!!! :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Diamond (Apr 30, 2005)

WoW!! Great shots


----------



## Sand_On_The_Breeze (Apr 30, 2005)

Great shots!  I really like the merekat, the komodo dragon and the koala photos.

I wish I had a zoo near my place.


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 30, 2005)

wooow very nice!!! I especially enjoy this one:
Bestest buddies ( Merekats again )


----------

